# RAMROD 2015 Lottery Announcement



## the_reign_man (Aug 8, 2007)

Ride Around Mount Rainier in One Day is a premiere cycling event that takes place in and around Mount Rainier National Park and features a course with 150 miles and 10,000' of climbing. RAMROD will take place on July 30th and lottery registration will open in March.

For more information, view the Lottery Announcement Video here:

RAMROD 2015 Lottery Announcement


----------

